# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Восстановление пароля

## _MK

Тут такое дело.. В один прекрасный момент потерял свой пароль, попробовал восстановить - на почту ничего не пришло. Я еще раз попробовал, но снова нифига. И так раз 10.  :Smile:  Уже столько времени прошло, но ничего не меняется. На форуме я был под ником [RUS] MK

----------


## Nazar

На эту почту запрос делали  ?

----------


## _MK

> На эту почту запрос делали ... ?


Именно. На нее и регистрировался. 




> кому	...
> дата	2 июля 2007 г. 22:36
> тема	Добро пожаловать на Форумы на Airforce.ru!

----------


## Nazar

Cейчас провел процедуру на себе, письмо на мыло так-же не пришло.
Надо к Дмитрию обращаться, у меня нет доступа к движку сайта.

----------


## _MK

Ок, надеюсь, что проблема с паролем решится в ближайшее время.  :Smile: 

Небольшая просьба - удалите пожалуйста адрес почты из поста, а то тема открыта, спамоботы не дремлют.  :Wink: 

Спасибо!

----------


## Lans2

Просьба к админам, помогите пожалуйста восстановить пароль. Зарегистрирован под ником Lans. Почему то процедура восстановления пароля не работает ((

----------


## Nazar

> Просьба к админам, помогите пожалуйста восстановить пароль. Зарегистрирован под ником Lans. Почему то процедура восстановления пароля не работает ((


Почтой какой пользуетесь, должно все работать?

----------


## Lans2

> Почтой какой пользуетесь, должно все работать?


нет не работает, письма на ящик так и не пришли...

----------


## Nazar

Странно :Confused: 
Как вариант могу предложить такой способ, я удаляю пользователей с ником Lans и Lans2, а Вы заново регистрируетесь под своим первым ником.

----------


## Lans2

а можно "забить" в моих настройках просто новый пароль, а потом сообщить мне?

----------


## Lans2

давайте хоть такой вариант, надо же что-то делать

----------


## Nazar

Первый вариант не катит, таких функций нет, предложенный мной-в силе.

----------


## Lans2

> Первый вариант не катит, таких функций нет, предложенный мной-в силе.


я же и говорю, давайте ваш вариант... надо же в конце-концов как то это разрешить

----------


## Nazar

Удаляю обе Ваши регистрации, пробуйте заново, минут через 10-15.

----------


## Nazar

Хм, не получается у меня Вас удалить :Confused: , сейчас Дмитрию Срибному напишу, попрошу помочь разобраться.
Так что видимо придется маленько подождать. :Frown:

----------

